# rear Deck Speaker wire



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm installing new 6.5 Alpine type R's in my '97 altima. And everything is all good, but before I saulter the wire I need to know which of the wires is positive. For the right speaker there is a pink and a green, for the left there is a blue and a red. HELP


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey nice choice on speakers - I have Type-R's as well in my 95 Altima. On the right side of the car - there is a blue wire and a pink wire - The pink is negative and the blue is positive. On the left side there is a green wire and a red wire - the green is negative and the red is positive. This info came out of my Haynes manual and also matched up to my 95' however 97 is a transitional year for the Altima so double check at the head unit side of the harness to be sure.


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh and F.Y.I - it's spelled "Solder" not "saulter"


----------



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks bro, i couldn't remember how to spell solder! I flipped the right ones, gotta go fix that


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you look closely at the little connector, youll notice that theres a "+" and "-" marked on it.


----------

